# Anniversary Gift



## Bluemoon (Jul 29, 2021)

Does anyone know at what years you receive an anniversary 'gift'? Ex: 10 years, 25 years 35 years


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 29, 2021)

5 is 25
10 is 50
15 is 75
20 is 100


----------



## MrT (Jul 29, 2021)

I can't wait to get my 75 dollars after busting my ass for 15 years.  I know they dont have to give anything and i appreciate that they do.  It just seems so unsatisfying.  Tbh id rather have a 5 dollar collectable dog that is only available for the milestone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 29, 2021)

MrT said:


> Tbh id rather have a 5 dollar collectable dog that is only available for the milestone.


This. It would be more meaningful IMO. Or maybe the money plus a dog


----------



## Style2563 (Jul 29, 2021)

Lol I remember on my 5th year, I got the Target messenger bag that I never used. Wow $100 for 20 years I was hoping at least $200. 2 more years to go to get that $100!


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 30, 2021)

If you quit and then rehire, new hires at DCs get a 2,000 sign on bonus at hire.  Really makes us long timers feel appreciated with 200 at 25, especially when the sign bonus was announced the same week most of us hit 25 along with the building.  Guess nothing in life is fair, especially at Spot.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 30, 2021)

I got the $25 gift card on my 5th anniversary right after they gave me my correction action!

It wasn't from my main TL but another one who I later complained to HR about harassment on separate occasions later in the year.

The guy was over 50 years old like me and should have known better.


----------



## calimero (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh goodie, I am getting $50!!!
And I make $.60 more than anyone starting now!!!! That’s great. 
I really feel so appreciated for my hard work and dedication!


----------



## Sisyphus (Jul 31, 2021)

What about 30 yrs? A smirk and a pink slip? Not that anyone ever _plans _on being with spot for 30 yrs. I'm guessing $125?  It would be a lark to know how many years, company wide, the employee with the longest continuous years has been with the company.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 31, 2021)

Are they given as gift cards or just bonuses on a check now?


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 31, 2021)

25 years is $200, paid out on your check.  Then we heard new hires in our building would be getting $2000 at hire.  HappyAnniversary to us.


----------



## calimero (Aug 1, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> 25 years is $200, paid out on your check.  Then we heard new hires in our building would be getting $2000 at hire.  HappyAnniversary to us.


I guess the bonus that one TM
Might get in the fall could be $2000? 
i don’t remember the wording about it, it was during my review and my TL was not too sure about it either!!


----------



## socalsailor (Aug 1, 2021)

I think if you work hard take on responsibility and ur ETL and SD recognize that they would make you a card and a gift hopefully regardless of what stupid card corporate sends


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 1, 2021)

I got a $25 gift card for my 5 year... but my ETL wasn't sure concerned about giving it to me so by time he bothered to it had already been expired for about 2 months.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 1, 2021)

RevLogRaven said:


> I got a $25 gift card for my 5 year... but my ETL wasn't sure concerned about giving it to me so by time he bothered to it had already been expired for about 2 months.


Gift cards don’t expire


----------



## RevLogRaven (Aug 1, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Gift cards don’t expire


Whatever this thing was did, it might not have been a gift card, perhaps it was a discount of some sort, but whatever it was, it expired.


----------



## TTB (Aug 1, 2021)

i hit my 5 havent received anything. i was wondering if it would be mailed or on my check.


----------



## Panda13 (Aug 1, 2021)

Check. Should be a card the etl mails out as well.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2021)

It goes directly on your paycheck now. The leaders just sign the card.  My guess is too many stores didn't follow through with the gift cards.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Aug 2, 2021)

30 years = $300


----------



## Style2563 (Aug 2, 2021)

For my 15th anniversary I got a giftcard that was inserted to this big card that the ETLs etc have signed. It took them awhile to give it to me. I was only concerned because it was shown on my paystub (the tax that they paid for the giftcard) and I haven’t gotten it yet. And the reason it took awhile because one of the ETL spilled drink on the card and they had to re-do the card.


----------



## Shopgirl3 (Aug 5, 2021)

I got my 5 year on my check. It was around $40?


----------



## Shopgirl3 (Aug 5, 2021)

TTB said:


> i hit my 5 havent received anything. i was wondering if it would be mailed or on my check.


You should see it on your check. Mine was


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 5, 2021)

Shopgirl3 said:


> I got my 5 year on my check. It was around $40?


I think they do $40 so that it’s $25 after tax


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Aug 6, 2021)

Sisyphus said:


> What about 30 yrs? A smirk and a pink slip? Not that anyone ever _plans _on being with spot for 30 yrs. I'm guessing $125?  It would be a lark to know how many years, company wide, the employee with the longest continuous years has been with the company.


My best friend in the store has been with spot for 40 years (as of last fall when I started).


----------



## RoseyG (Aug 12, 2022)

Getting ready to hit my 10 year milestone. Wonder what I am going to get? Do they still do the milestone increase in accrued vacation time? So many changes. The revolving door of team leads at our Super Target is sad. New SE ETL messing up our schedules so badly. HR usually handles our anniversaries but she is new as well. Ugggghhhhh


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2022)

RoseyG said:


> Getting ready to hit my 10 year milestone. Wonder what I am going to get? Do they still do the milestone increase in accrued vacation time? So many changes. The revolving door of team leads at our Super Target is sad. New SE ETL messing up our schedules so badly. HR usually handles our anniversaries but she is new as well. Ugggghhhhh


50.00 in your check. your hr get a letter from corp about your 10 year anniversary to give to you.
vacation info below.


----------

